# Deponia: Komplettlösung und Tipps zum Adventure



## RoRa123 (25. Januar 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Deponia: Komplettlösung und Tipps zum Adventure* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Deponia: Komplettlösung und Tipps zum Adventure


----------



## UrielOWA (25. Januar 2012)

Das Spiel ist noch nicht einmal raus und schon Komplettlösung angeboten?
Na da sag ich doch mal "lol" dazu.^^


----------



## Shadow_Man (25. Januar 2012)

Das ist Taktik. Wenn man zuerst eine Komplettlösung bringt, dann taucht man auch zuerst bei Suchmaschinen wie Google und Co. auf und hat dadurch mehr Klicks und Nutzer hier auf der Seite


----------



## Enisra (25. Januar 2012)

UrielOWA schrieb:


> Das Spiel ist noch nicht einmal raus und schon Komplettlösung angeboten?
> Na da sag ich doch mal "lol" dazu.^^


 
ähm, du weißt aber schon das die sich das Spiel nicht erst im Laden kaufen mussten?
Und das Spiel ist jetzt auch nicht so lange, nach Skyrimmaßstäben


----------



## Benny20 (11. August 2012)

hallo komm bei deponia nicht weiter, bei mir sind keine nüsse zu sehen


----------



## Herbboy (11. August 2012)

Benny20 schrieb:


> hallo komm bei deponia nicht weiter, bei mir sind keine nüsse zu sehen



Du meinst rel. am Anfang? Ich GLAUB du musst den Sessel mit der Dose "benutzen" oder auch nur den Sessel untersuchen, denn in den Ritzen finden sich dann Nüsse, die beim "auf dem Sessel lümmeln und knabbern" da reingefallen sind.


----------



## Basileukum (16. April 2021)

Ah, das ist fein, und aktuell ziemlich brauchbar.


----------



## softkey (28. April 2021)

Benny20 schrieb:


> hallo komm bei deponia nicht weiter, bei mir sind keine nüsse zu sehen


Musste kurz schmunzeln . 
Ich habe vor 2 Wochen Deponia 1-3 für je 1,85€ im PS Store gekauft. Aber warum gibt es dort nur 3 Teile? Es gibt doch insgesamt 4.........


----------

